# My confession. Addiction (suggestive adult theme)



## Awanita (Nov 28, 2014)

Where do I to start, I have kept this so quiet for so many years. The area of the country that I live in there are still many that are in the closet about this way of life style. I started at a fairly young age and over the years I kept it under control but later on no matter how hard I tried it took control of me. Like any addiction a person thinks they can control it and only do it in moderation but I am here today to tell you that you can't no matter how hard you try. So I confess to all my family and friends I AM A RECOVERING SWINGER.

It has cost me several girlfriends, two wives because no matter how hard I tried to stop I couldn't and it was something that they didn't feel comfortable doing and I do have to give them credit they tried it a couple of times. We would invite a couple of friends over and do it, sometimes we would just go out and do it with complete strangers but they found out it did nothing for them. I would talk to them and tell them they just had to give it a chance that it would take them high and make them feel in control, but in the end they left because I was addicted. 

I am not the only one out there, they are thousands that you don't even know about but even though our society is tolerant they are those that will spread hate about SWINGERS. They say it is a dangerous irresponsible life style. Well I tell you they have never experienced going out late at night and doing it. God before I hit rock bottom I would sneak out and do it till the sun come up the next morning, barely making it home in time to get showered and go to work.

It got so bad that I would have my secretary set up fake business meetings in other cities so that I could do it there. One time I even asked her to go with me, I was like a drug dealer on the streets not only was I a full blown swinger I had become a pusher. Pushing became just as bad as doing it. I mean I was pushing complete strangers I didn't even know. The more I pushed the more they got into it, and before long they would become a full blown swingers. 

The final straw that put me into S. A. SWINGERS ANONYMOUS, I missed out on my youngest son birth, because I was in another town swinging with friends three solid days and didn't even know I had a new son. Then my oldest son came to me when he was 13 and told me that he had an addiction to, no he was not a swinger like me, He was addicted to Merry- go- rounds.

All I want to say is it doesn't matter if it is swings, slides, teeter totters, monkey bars, or merry-go-rounds, there is help out there if you will just admit you have a problem.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow... I feel great sympathy, but this is not what I expected to read XD. I thought it would be like "Oh, I like da heroine" or "Im gay!" or something like that. Surprise and jokes aside, I hope everything ends up OK. The human mind is strong, as is it's body. We can make through, and even overcome, so much - including addiction.


----------



## Awanita (Nov 28, 2014)

I am glad you enjoyed it. I like writing to where you're not sure which way this is going all in fun and humor.Wado Awanita.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Nov 28, 2014)

So... wait? Was this a legitimate confession, or just a writing project? XD


----------



## Awanita (Nov 28, 2014)

A writing project. A play on the word SWINGER. like the playground swings that is the type of swinger I am talking about.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Dec 1, 2014)

XD I am an idiot. Yeah, but I was always taught that a swinger is a sexually active elderly person...? 

PS: If this didn't make sense, I may be drunk XD


----------



## blazeofglory (Dec 1, 2014)

I too thought you wrote confessedly and in fact if it is not a real problem and you faked swinging it makes a good writing stuff and your project sounds promising.


----------



## Awanita (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone I have an off beat sense of humor I guess. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Awanita

     I get the analogy (and the humor obviously :lol: ) but somehow I'm not sure if you've come across with the punchline that you're talking about a playground swing (Of course that could just be me :lol

I did find one nit SPAG wise

The more I pushed the more they got into it, and before long they would become a *full blow swingers.  *(should be full blown swingers)

Other than that, it looks like a pretty good analogy. :smile2:


----------



## Awanita (Dec 1, 2014)

thanks Mr. I overlooked that.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 1, 2014)

Call me Mustard, Awanita :smile:


----------



## Awanita (Dec 1, 2014)

howa Mustard


----------

